
Ask HN: I just lauched a web app. Should I open source it? - nstricevic
I just launched a web app that helps teams build, grow and maintain a great company library. It&#x27;s called TribLib - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tribelib.com&#x2F;.<p>Few users and wannabe-users asked me if I&#x27;m going to open source it. My goal with the app is to start making money through referrals. Having that it mind, should I consider open sourcing it? What are benefits and drawbacks of open sourcing a web application, especially if I plan to commercialize it?
======
philippz
Making money with it is harder when you open source it. Or let's say you have
to create a business model around it.

Before i dive too deep into it, take a look at Gitlab or Open XChange ;) -
They are both open source and they have created business models that make it
possible to earn money with value adding services.

